# What time does your child go to bed and how old are they?



## alicecooper

My 7 and 5 year olds share a room and they have done NOTHING but prat around for a while now every single night I've put them in bed, for hours on end, claiming they're not tired.

All three of my kids go to bed at 7.30pm. I'm wondering if I need to re-evaluate this.

I did go through a trial period with them a few months ago, where DS2 went to bed at 7pm, DS1 went to bed at 7.30pm, and DD went to bed at 8pm, but it didn't work.
DS2 fell asleep fine at 7pm (just as he does at 7.30pm), but he's in a room on his own.
DS1 however just waited until DD came up to bed, and then they chatted and messed about regardless.

Night before last though they messed around until 11.30pm and then were SHATTERED all of yesterday, so last night they actually did both zonk out in bed about 10 minutes after I put them in, but tonight they're back to messing about again.

So spam me with how old your kids are, what time they go to bed, and what time they get up in the mornings...please x


----------



## RachA

I have a 5 1/2 year old and a 3 year old. They both have separate rooms so i don't have to worry about them playing together - they haven't yet discovered that they can go into each others rooms once i've gone downstairs lol.
Having said that the eldest is usually asleep before the youngest anyway. DS (he's 5) goes to bed at around 7.30pm on a school day - he then is woken up by myself at around 7.30/7.45am . DD goes to bed at 8pm. The reason she goes to bed later than her brother is because she won't sleep for 12 hours like her brother does. When she goes to bed at 8pm she usually wakes up around 7.15am.

I have always liked the idea that the older children get to go to bed later than the younger ones - this gives you are a parent a bit of one-on-one time with the oldest etc.

My eldest will sometimes mess about anyway when he goes to bed. He did this last night so tonight when i put him to bed he was told that he was to stay in his bed otherwise there would be consequences (the consequences can be whatever works at the time). I didn't hear a peep out of him and that will probably be the case for the next few weeks and then he'll try it again.


----------



## Amarna

The baby basically goes to bed and wakes up when she pleases. :D

My other DD is 5 she goes to bed around 8pm sometimes 7/7:30pm if she seems extra tired and is awake by 6:30 during the week to dress and get ready for school. On weekends or on vacation though she'll sleep until 7:30am or 8am if left to wake up on her own. She usually goes right to sleep although occasionally will sit up in bed and look at a book if she's not quite tired enough to go down.


----------



## Louise23

My lb is 2, 3 in march. He goes to bed at 6:30/6:45 and goes straight to sleep in his junior bed he wakes at 5am religiously. My lil girl is 11 months older so coming up 4 she is in the same room, she sleeps on a bottom bunk. Goes up at 7pm also sleeps more or less right away then wakes around 7am. My 5 yr old is also in same room (it's the biggest bedroom) she sleeps on top bunk goes up at 7:30. She wakes around 6pm. She'll sometimes sleep right away or sometimes read in bed. My 7 yr old has her own room. The box room as she hates the others touching her things. She goes at 8pm. She has to be dragged from her bed at 7:45/8am. She usually sleeps/reads also. Sometimes the biggest mess around shouting to each other but not very often. I definitely couldn't send them all at the same time though xx


----------



## isil

my son is coming up for 4 1/2. He goes up to bed between 6:30 and 7 but usually doesn't sleep til 7:30/8. He is allowed to play in his room but I will go up and tell him he needs to get into bed. He usually wakes around 6:30/7 but since christmas it's been more like 7:30/8.


----------



## katyalynn

Have you thought of putting your two sons together or will the oldest wake the youngest? Just a thought. 

Emily goes to bed at 8pm or 7.30pm if she wants her story in bed. Logan goes at 6.30pm so it gives us an hour together to get her in the bath, into pjs and milk and story before sleep.


----------



## alicecooper

cheers ladies for your responses

katyalynn - I had thought of that but yeah I'm concerned that Alex will keep Jason awake, and Jason sleeps really well on his own at the moment so I don't want to mess that up for him, especially as he's the youngest so needs more sleep.


----------



## Lucasmum

Lucas is 6 and every night apart from a Thursday and Sunday he is in bed between 7-7.30 and usually asleep for 8.30 he gets woken at 7.30

Thursdays and Sundays due to his ice hockey training he is bed by 10pm and asleep by ten past and we wake him at 8 so he has a little lie in :flower:

Bed time is always the same doesnt change for weekend/school holidays, we need to keep his routine due to his conditions or we all know about it :wacko:


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

Mine both go up at 8ish and then read for half an hour. They sleep till I wake them lol on school days I wake them at about 7.30 but on a weekend they will easily sleep until 9.


----------



## puddles

I have 1 who is 11. He goes to bed by 830 school nights and 1030/11 weekend nights. Some school nights he is still awake quite late, but he stays in bed pretty well. Some mornings he is a bit sluggish (but i think its hormones kicking in as he has started puberty). Most school days he is pretty good and up by 730/8 but on weekend he will often sleep till 9 or 10.


----------



## hellohefalump

My nearly three yr old goes to bed usually sometime between seven and eight, my five yr old goes to bed between eight and nine usually


----------



## lhancock90

I think you should do bedtime in 3 stages, 3 year old, 5 year old, 7 year old. 
x


----------



## ninifay

I have a six year old In first grade. He goes to bed at 9pm every night or he is cranky come morning.


----------



## LaDY

My little one is 4 and goes to bed between 6.30pm - 7pm x


----------



## mgm

My 4 and 6 y/o goes to bed at 8:30 p.m (approximately)


----------



## mumofone25

my 3year old goes to bed around 6:45/7:00 pm xx


----------



## Athena

I have a 12 and a 13 year old and they go to bed at 9pm every night, no tv or electricals are allowed in their rooms! Sometimes on the weekends we let them stay up a bit longer.


----------



## alicecooper

thanks everyone x


----------



## kerrie24

Ds1 and dd go upto bed at 8.30 and read or 9pm and lie straight down,depending on if they were watching a programme till 9.Ds2 falls asleep between 9 and 10 and I carry him upto bed with us.They get up at 7-7.30 on school days and anywhere up to 8 on weekends.


----------



## AimeeM

My three year old goes about half 7 and my 9 year old goes at half 8, they mess about for ages even with being in separate rooms. I think if they are not worn out they simply won't sleep. No tv in their rooms either here. DS1 has one but not at bedtime. Maybe just trying to read a relaxing bedtime story to chill them out might be worth a try or just relax in the room with them to supervise them to sleep if you have the time.


----------



## Nyn

Interesting to read everyone's responses! 

My boys, ages 6 (nearly 7) and 4 go to bed at approx. 8 - 8:30 on weekdays. They have always shared a room and for the past few months have shared a bed too :) they do mess around sometimes before sleeping but never for too long.

LO usually goes to bed when the boys do but depends when she napped during the day..


----------



## Jenny

Great thread! I've always wondered about this too but didn't really think of looking for others experiences. 

Drake and Isis are sharing a room now so they go to bed at the same time. It varies between 8-9pm. I'm going to start staggering it though and getting into a better schedule for them since we are trying for baby #3. It does take at least a half hour of them to settle down though so the bed times at separate times should help that. I want them going to bed without all the racket when the baby is here. :lol:


----------



## seoj

Our kids have a big age gap... so our teenager (15yrs) during the school week goes to bed by 9pm- earlier if she's tired, and get's up at 5:30-6am for school. Our LO goes to bed about 6pm and up about 6am. 

I can imagine it's gotta be tough getting two kids to go to sleep instead of staying up to play or chat. I would have suggested staggering the bedtimes- but sounds like that didn't help so much. Have you given them a set time to "stay up" but in bed- then lights out after a certain time? Maybe even try bed a bit earlier so they can get the chatter out of their system. Sorry- probably rubbish advise. Nothing better I'm afraid.


----------



## alicecooper

well we've had a change around of the sleeping arrangements.

both boys are now in the bunks together, and DD has her own room.

DS2 goes to bed at 7.30
DS1 goes to bed at 8 (with the idea that hopefully DS2 will be asleep before DS1 gets to bed, thus eliminating talking)
and DD goes to bed at 8 but is allowed to read quietly in her room until 8.30

so far it seems to be going okay. fingers crossed and touch wood and all that!

thanks ladies for replying to the thread x


----------



## sabby52

My eldest is 15 and he goes to bed when he wants, usually about 10-11pm during the week and anytime between 10pm-2am at the weekend.

My youngest is 5 and he is goes to bed at 8pm on a week night and at 9-9.30pm at the weekends.

Both boys are up at 7am during the week for school.
At the weekends Dec will still be up at about 7-7.30am and Dan will be up between 9am-11am.


----------



## StarrySkies

My 9 and 11 year old go up at half 8 on school nights and are usually asleep half hour later! Weekends they go up at half 9! 

My 4 year old goes up at 7 weekdays but weekends about 9! 

I daren't put them bed any earlier at weekends because my other half is in bed catching some sleep before his nightshifts! It's awkward as a) they are noisy and would just end up waking him up lol and b) they want to see him before he leaves!

Oh and we all get up at 7-7:30 in the mornings... Sometimes later on the weekend but usually my youngest is up regardless so I have to get up with him! Only occasionally will I be lucky enough to get a lay in!! 

x


----------



## huskergrl

I have all boys ages 6, 4, & 2. They all go to bed at 8:30 and get up at 7:30. My 2 year old takes a 3-4 hour nap during the day too. My oldest usually doesnt fall asleep until 9:30-10, but he never gets out of bed. The other 2 usually fall asleep within 30 mins. Right now the two oldest share a room, but they all are about to share a room in the next month or so since we will be having another one. The two oldest will stay up and mess around 1-2 days a week.


----------



## evewidow

my boys age 7 and 4 share a room and have bunks , on a school day the 4 year old goes to bed at 7:15 -7:30 and then the 7 year old goes to bed ay 8:00 my dd goes to bed at 7 in her own room .

at the weekend they are allowed to go to bed at same time and i dont mind the chatter a bit and the bed swopping / sharing that goes on with them but on a school night we have to stagger them else like yours they are just up chattering to each other and playing or whatever it is they get up to.


----------



## LoraLoo

Mine go to bed an hour apart so

William (1) 6pm
Amy (3) 7pm
Ollie (8) 8pm
Caitlyn (12) 9pm

We get up at 7am


----------



## HHenderson

8 years old, she goes to bed at 9. That gives her 10 hours of sleep every night which kids need! :)


----------



## aynnette

kids aged like that are usually tucked in bed early because they are mostly active during the day and they need more and enough sleep. It's not good for kids to sleep late.


----------



## _Vicky_

Mine are just three - being twins have always gone to bed same time and same bed lol. Go up at 7 asleep within minutes - wake sometimes early as 5.30 never later than 6.30 

All your posts give me hope of more sleep in my future!!


----------



## SamsMum

Sam is 4.5 years and goes to bed around 7pm, he usually faffs a but but on an average night is asleep by 7.30


----------



## mumof3_070911

i as a parent tend to struggle with bedtimes for my eldest too. he is 6 in june and at the mo tends to go bed from 7 -8. does anyone think thats too early or late?? he has two younger sisters who i put to bed from 6.30 x


----------



## RachA

To me that is a normal time. My son goes to bed at 7.30 on a school night and gets up around 7.30am. I wouldn't put him to bed earlier than 7.30 unless he was seriously tired as he generally only sleeps 12 hours. On non school nights he goes at 8pm.


----------



## tallybee

We are fortunate to have space for them to have a room each. My son will be 9 in 6 weeks time, my daughter will be 7 in May. 

They generally go to bed at 8.30 on a school night, later on weekends/holidays. If they complain about being tired on a school morning or prat about while getting ready I tell them they must need an earlier night tonight and thatgets their skates on :lol:


----------



## rory83coyotes

well the 7 month old has no bed time. Its when ever we get lucky. The 3 year old goes to be at 930 or 10 and usually gets up at 8am but has been known to seleep till 930 but still takes a 2 hour nap and my 9 year old goes to bed at 10pm and gets up at 7 whether he has school or not. So wish he would sleep in.


----------



## lynnikins

i have a 4 1/2 yr old a nearly 3 yr old and a 15 month old and they all go to bed together at 6.30, the older ones did talk for a while but we got strict on them because they were upsetting ds3 and now they know once I leave the room and shut the door its quiet time and any noise unless there is a proper reason for it will be dealt with strictly


----------



## GalvanBaby

I have a 9 year old and 10 year old. They both go to bed at 8:30 during the week. 8:30 is bedtime book reading, 9:00 lights out. They are usually asleep within 15 minutes. Sometimes, I have issues with them, but not often. Weekends they go to bed at 9:30 9:30 bedtime book reading and 10:00 PM lights out. If we are having a family movie night or something, they just go to bed when the movie is over.


----------

